# NIS login class



## diogenes (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I have a NIS client that is working fine. However, on this particular client I want to change the NIS users shell when they login.  I have edited /etc/login.conf and changed default: to have :shell=/bin/bash and ran `# cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf` to rebuild, but my NIS users still login with their NIS defined shell. 

 The only thing I can think of is that NIS users use a different login class than default, but that does not seem likely.  Any help would be appreciated. 

Cheers.


----------



## diogenes (Jan 7, 2010)

I was able to resolve the issue.  I needed to edit /etc/passwd to be: 


```
+:*::::::::/bin/bash
```

I tried to edit the section that sets the login class, but for some reason that did not take.  Not sure why the shell edit worked and  the class did't, but I am working now, so I am happy.


----------

